# Samba non mi parte!!

## kattivo

Ho installato samba su un server gentoo. Ho seguito la guida ufficiale di gentoo.org. al momento del starting, non mi parte.

mi vuole far partire cups, anche se non lo voglio. e l'ho evitato nella configurazione. 

guardando i log mi da i seguenti errori:

```

 smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2006/01/23 11:07:52, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file cups for read!

[2006/01/23 11:07:52, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file cups for read!

[2006/01/23 11:07:52, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

```

e

```

 Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2006/01/23 11:07:52, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

```

Questo è il file di configurazione di samba

```

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = SERVER

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        guest account = samba

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        vscan-clamav:config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.0/24

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

        vfs objects = vscan-clamav

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/samba/public

        read only = No

        create mask = 0766

```

Non riesco a trovare il problema... sapete aiutarmi?   :Question: 

----------

## neryo

in samba cè abilitata la flag cups?

----------

## kattivo

All'inizio l'ho abilitata, dopo ho ricompilato togliendoli il supporto. tanto la stampa non mi serve! mi basta avere una cartella in condivisione, dove metterci alcuni file

----------

## neryo

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> All'inizio l'ho abilitata, dopo ho ricompilato togliendoli il supporto. tanto la stampa non mi serve! mi basta avere una cartella in condivisione, dove metterci alcuni file

 

ok, era solo per sapere se l'avevi disabilitata..   :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

si...non ho proprio idea di dove possa essere il problema...caspita...senza supporto... cerca di caricarlo... mi piacerebbe sapere in che file di configurazione li dice di far cosi..! 

se lo trovassi risolverei il problema in pochi secondi!

----------

## Apetrini

prova a postare 

```
/etc/samba/smb.conf
```

----------

## kattivo

```

[global]

# Sostituire MYWORKGROUPNAME con il proprio workgroup/domain

workgroup = SERVER

# Questo serve giusto a far capire che non è Windows..

# %v stampa la versione di Samba

server string = Samba Server %v

# Se si usa cups, bisogna inserirlo qui

#printcap name = cups

#printing = cups

#load printers = yes

# Settare un file di log di dimensioni massime di 50K.

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

# Alcune opzioni per le interfaccie...

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Questo che segue è il binding del Server Samba alla propria

# rete locale

# Per esempio, se eth0 è la propria scheda di rete:

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

# Ora si specifica a chi è permesso accedere alla rete,

# bisogna essere cauti in quanto non si usano password...

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

# Altre opzioni sono: USER, DOMAIN, ADS e SERVER

# Quella di default è USER.

security = share

# Nessuna password, quindi si usano account Guest

guest account = samba

guest ok = yes

# Ora viene implementato il virus scanner.

# NOTA: ponendo questo nella sezione [Global], si abilita

# lo scan di tutte le condivisioni, si può spostare quanto segue

# in una specifica sezione in modo da attivare lo scan solo su di essa.

# Per Samba 3.x. Questo abilita ClamAV

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

# Ora vengono configurati i driver per la stampante

#[print$]

#comment = Printer Drivers

#path = /etc/samba/printer # questo path mantiene la struttura dei driver

#guest ok = yes

#browseable = yes

#read only = yes

# Se si modifica quanto segue con "NOME_UTENTE,root" si abilita

# l'utente specificato come amministratore delle stampanti.

#write list = root

# Quanto segue imposta la stampante da condividere,

# il nome è completamente arbitrario.

#[EPSON]

#comment = Stampante di rete

#printable = yes

#path = /var/spool/samba

#public = yes

#guest ok = yes

# Anche qui si può modificare con "NOME_UTENTE,root" per abilitare

# l'utente ad amministrare la stampante.

#printer admin = root

# Ora si configura la condivisione delle stampanti.

# Può essere: browseable, printable, public.

#[printers]

#comment = All Printers

#browseable = no

#writable = no

#printable = yes

#public = yes

#guest ok = yes

#path = /var/spool/samba

# Anche qui si può modificare con "NOME_UTENTE,root" per abilitare

# l'utente ad amministrare la stampante.

#printer admin = root

# Ora si crea una nuoca condivisione che può essere letta/scritta da

# chiunque. E' simile ad una condivisione pubblica dove chiunque può fare quello

 che vuole.

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public

writable = yes

```

----------

## kattivo

Raga....ormai è da 2 sett..che ho sto problema...nn avete proprio idea di cosa possa essere?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> mi vuole far partire cups, anche se non lo voglio. e l'ho evitato nella configurazione.

 

questo potrebbe già essere una fonte di errori.

puoi spiegare meglio cosa hai fatto?

----------

## kattivo

i problema è che # nn funzionano su smb.conf! ho tolto le frasi commentate ed è partito tutto subito

----------

## kattivo

E' la seconda volta che installo il servizio samba su una gentoo e mi trovo che non parte piu con la configurazione che di solito facevo!

questo è il file di configurazione:

```

NetFinity-IBM ~ # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = Digital

server string = Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

security = share

guest account = samba

guest ok = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

[Archivio SCSI]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/archivio-scsi

writable = yes

NetFinity-IBM ~ #

```

questo è l'errore all'avvio:

```

NetFinity-IBM ~ # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                     [ !! ]

```

e questi sono i log :

```

[2006/02/25 18:14:19, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2006/02/25 18:14:19, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2006/02/27 00:07:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2006/02/27 00:07:10, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

```

e 

```

[2006/02/27 00:07:09, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2006/02/27 00:07:09, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

```

Non riesco a capire dove è l'errore...! potete aiutarmi?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a dare 

```
testparm
```

 e posta l'output

----------

## matttions

ma perchè in Risorse?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@kattivo

A parte il fatto che hai sbagliato posto dove postare... stai più attento la prossima volta... comunque se avevi aperto un thread identico poco tempo prima perché non continuare su quello?   :Confused: 

Mi fai un GROSSO favore? Mi dai una lettura esaustiva delle linee guida grazie?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thread mergiato qui

----------

## PboY

come account guest usi samba, hai controllato che quell'utente esista sia in samba che nel sistema?

----------

## kattivo

Avevo fatto un'altro post perchè era un'ALTRO server ! infatti ho cercato di farlo notare un po....! 

```

NetFinity-IBM ~ # testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[Archivio SCSI]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: You have some share names that are longer than 12 characters.

These may not be accessible to some older clients.

(Eg. Windows9x, WindowsMe, and smbclient prior to Samba 3.0.)

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = DIGITAL

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        guest account = samba

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        guest ok = Yes

[Archivio SCSI]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /mnt/archivio-scsi

        read only = No

        create mask = 0766

NetFinity-IBM ~ #

```

----------

## PboY

WARNING: You have some share names that are longer than 12 characters.

These may not be accessible to some older clients. 

questo è un altro indizio... inizia a correggere la lunghezza, poi puoi rispondere anche alle altre domande ?Last edited by PboY on Mon Feb 27, 2006 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kattivo

Si certo esiste...esiste anche di default..!

Risorse? di che? cosa centra..?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Avevo fatto un'altro post perchè era un'ALTRO server ! infatti ho cercato di farlo notare un po....! 

 

Ma lo stesso identico problema mi sembra....

Per questo ti ho chiesto di leggere le linee guida... Non c'è scritto mica "aprite un thread per ogni computer che possedete"....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se cerchi una scusa almeno spendi un po' di tempo per inventarla buona...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kattivo

no..il problema è diverso..nel primo caso non partiva perchè avevo messo le # per commentare...e non funzionano nel file di configurazione di smb.conf...

in questo nuovo caso non è lo stesso problema..! almeno secondo me...perchè non c'e nessuna #!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> no..il problema è diverso..nel primo caso non partiva perchè avevo messo le # per commentare...e non funzionano nel file di configurazione di smb.conf...
> 
> in questo nuovo caso non è lo stesso problema..! almeno secondo me...perchè non c'e nessuna #!

 

beh, insomma... di solito i file di configurazione sono commentati, ed all'inizio si trova qualcosa tipo "le righe che iniziano con il carattere # vengono ignorate" o qualcosa di simile.

mi sembra abbastanza curioso che sul tuo sistema non funzioni:

 *smb.conf wrote:*   

> # Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 
> 
> # is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #
> 
> # for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you
> ...

 

----------

## kattivo

.....non so se dipenda da quello...pero' su quel server...avevo modificato solo il file di configurazione eliminando tutte le frasi #! e samba era partito! quindi...non so ...! cosi è successo! ora il problema non è piu su quel server..! è sul Netfinity! e non riesco a risolverlo!

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Avevo fatto un'altro post perchè era un'ALTRO server ! infatti ho cercato di farlo notare un po....! 

 

Cioé hai dei problemi ogni volta che devi configurare samba? E lo devi configurare su tanti server?

Credo che i seguenti link facciano al caso tuo:

http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/

http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/toc.html

http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/

----------

